# Downloading pictures



## charliekilo12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have just purchased a Cannon Rebel T3i and have a question regarding the downloading of pictures. I know the in and outs of downloading to a PC/Laptop and  have no  issues with that. The other night I had a thought( I get a few now and then), I was wondering if you could direct download to a flash drive using the USB cable provided with the camera? There is nothing in the manual to to say one can, but one never knows, hence the question.

Tks


----------



## ThailandMark (Jan 22, 2012)

I have done this in some cases but you still need a laptop.  If your camera appears in Explorer or Finder, when you open it; you can just copy manually direct from your camera folder to the USB drive folder.

I do NOT think you can plug the camera directly into any USB drive, as you need software for the download.  You MAY be able to find some USB drives that come with ready software but I've never seen any.


----------



## jedirunner (Jan 22, 2012)

charliekilo12 said:
			
		

> I have just purchased a Cannon Rebel T3i and have a question regarding the downloading of pictures. I know the in and outs of downloading to a PC/Laptop and  have no  issues with that. The other night I had a thought( I get a few now and then), I was wondering if you could direct download to a flash drive using the USB cable provided with the camera? There is nothing in the manual to to say one can, but one never knows, hence the question.
> 
> Tks



I have seen several models of battery powered photo backup devices, which are basically hard drives in an enclosure which also contains memory card reader slots.  The device has an interface for copying over the contents of the card. Some devices actually have an LCD screen for viewing the photos as well. These devices are designed to get backups of your card contents out on a shoot.

All of the devices then act as external hard drives for your computer, once you plug them in via USB.

I've never seen a small flash drive that can do the same thing.

Kevin


----------

